# new guy from new england



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

Whats up everybody. This is my 5th winter snowboarding. Currently going to university in Rhode Island. But snowboarding in VT, NH, MA, NJ, PA, NY. Grew up in North Jersey riding mountain creek, hunter, windham, and bellaeyre.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

welcome to the site:thumbsup:


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

What college in RI? Try Yagoo after a decent snow just to add it to your list of States you have boarded in.


----------

